# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Высыл

## Берн

Чего хочу...хочу, что бы собака быстро бежала, куда показано, а не только в створ футбольных ворот. Чего имею пока (только начали) - собака быстро бежит к мячику, когда его видит...пока заношу мяч метров на 15-20. Собака лежит на выдержке...но собака так хочет бежать к мячику, что очень трудно добиться ее внимания ко мне, когда она мяч видит...Вот. Хочу понять, как мне от того, что имею перейти к тому, чего хочу...по дороге не затормозив собаку....Немного смущает мысль, не слишком ли я многого хочу...народ то частенько собак именно "на ворота" натаскивает....

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Ну,на ворота раньше высылали,когда еще не совсем осознанно ИПО занимались...Глупость это великая- как быть если ворот не окажется на испытаниях/соревнованиях?

Я высыл делаю так:



> Большинство наших спортсменов сталкиваются как правило со следующими проблемами-как часто ложить собаку,и как добиться,чтоб ложилась быстро,но не в ущерб скорости. Как правило ложат очень редко,при этом при отработке укладки зачастую полагаются не на техсредства,а на громкость и строгость подачи команды лежать Cool .
> На мой взгляд,для того ,чтоб было максимальное равновесие между бегом и укладкой соответсвенно нужно тренировать высыл-укладку в соотношении 50 на 50.
> Необходимые техсредства. "Виселица"-вначале я использую обычную,как большинство спортсменов,чтоб одной рукой держа собаку,второй можно было повесить мяч. Позже использую на конце прищепку-при ветре так удобней. Мячи вначале использую светлые(если лето),позже ,наоборот темные,чтоб издалека не было видно.
> Помимо этого нам понадобиться тонкий прочный шнур метров 30,без узлов.Нам также понадобятся перчатки -я использую рабочие из толстой свинной кожи-продаются в хоз.магазинах.
> Предварительное упражнение. Собака в шлее или мягком ошейнике,помимо этого строгач с коротким поводком. Держу собаку за шлею одной рукой,бросаю перед ней мяч,говорю "вперед" и с легким рывком строгача в сторону мяча одновременно отпускаю собаку. Постепенно силу рывка увеличиваю. Следующий этап-держа собаку за шлею,говорю "вперед" делаю серию рывков в сторону МО и отпускаю собаку только в момент наивысшего возбуждения. На этом этапе нужно работать до тех пор,пока собака не будет на рывки поводком "взрываться" и чем сильнее вы дергаете,тем сильнее возбуждение.
> Теперь собссно говоря тренинг высыла. Я опущу ту часть обучения,где мы прорабатываем постепенно всю дистанцию ,вводим "ритуалы" и "маячки"-это наверняка и так понятно.
> Берем уже этап,когда собака активно бежит в указанном направлении,когда МО вешался у нее не на виду.
> Шнур предварительно распущен на всю длинну и прицеплен к строгачу.После того,как я "маякнул" собаке,что будет высыл,собака в ОП,левой рукой держу за шлею\мягкий ошейник,в правой шнур-говорю собаке "вперед" держа за шлею и дергая строгачем в сторону движения-когда собака становиться "на дыбы"пускаю,при этом шнур у меня в руках ,его я немного сдерживаю,чтоб собака чуствовала натяжение-для этого нужны перчатки-чтоб руки не жечь..
> Это очень важный момент,который помагает нам
> ...

----------


## Nata

> Ну,на ворота раньше высылали,когда еще не совсем осознанно ИПО занимались...Глупость это великая- как быть если ворот не окажется на испытаниях/соревнованиях?
> 
> Я высыл делаю так:


а я предыдущую собаку после укладки всегда досылала и проблем на соревнованиях с высылом ни когда не было :Ab:   а вот когда собаку хвалят мячом от проводника может возникнуть  проблема...при укладке на соревнованиях часто видела, что собака после команды лежать бежит к проводнику :Ac:  а так на самом деле это все вопрос дисциплины и доделанности навыка до ума :Ab:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> а вот когда собаку хвалят мячом от проводника может возникнуть проблема...при укладке на соревнованиях часто видела, что собака после команды лежать бежит к проводнику


у меня такого ни на испытаниях,ни на соревнованиях ни разу не случалось.




> а так на самом деле это все вопрос дисциплины и доделанности навыка до ума


вот-вот.... Когда собаку после укладки на тренировках досылать вперед,она ведь тоже теоретически может на соревнованиях встать и сама   побежать,только в данном случае не к проводнику,а вперед,от него :Af: .

----------


## Берн

*Олег Рымарев*  несколько вопросов:
 надо ли использовать надергиванье строгачем в сторону МО, если у собаки и так рывок к мячу на максимальной скорости...реально земля летит "из под копыт"?
 Можно ли обойтись без "висилицы", если класть мяч всегда к какому-нибудь ориентиру: кусту, дереву, просто воткнутой палке?
 После укладки и поощрении "другим" мячем, не пытаются ли собаки сбегать еще и за МО...и как с этим бороться?
   Как я понимаю, в идеале - виселица используется всегда...предполагаем, что на расстоянии 100 метров собака ее не видит и бежит просто "в направлении"?

----------


## Lynx

> народ то частенько собак именно "на ворота" натаскивает....


А какая разница ворота или нет, если в вашем случае собака мяч видит все равно. Она ориентируется на мяч, а не на другой ориентир. 




> а я предыдущую собаку после укладки всегда досылала и проблем на соревнованиях с высылом ни когда не было


А у меня всех трех собак с которыми занималась невозможно было уложить, даже если "убивать", ДО мяча, если мяч она *уже увидела* впереди. Кричи - не кричи, все равно добежит, схватит и только потом ляжет (может быть  :Ag: ). Ну можно, конечно, было пробовать шокер, но я не пробовала.

----------


## Берн

> А какая разница ворота или нет, если в вашем случае собака мяч видит все равно. Она ориентируется на мяч, а не на другой ориентир.


 Пока - естественно видит вначале собака всегда бежит к видимой цели...мячик это (лежащий или висящий) или фишка для обегания......я собственно, собиралась формировать связки так "мячик-ориентир", потом "Ориентир-жест", потом - толко жест...ориентиром хотелось сделать не только виселицу, а любой природный объект, на который я показываю...туда надо бежать, что бы под ним найти мячик....
 А укладку в состоянии возбуждения я сначала делаю вообще без связи с высылом...

----------


## Lynx

Ну обьект понятно привязать. Я думала вы хотите только жест оставить - и беги по прямой пока не скажу чего дальше делать.  :Ap: 
В принципе собаки понятливые. На чужой площадке обычно достаточно 1 раз показать собаке куда бежать надо (куст, бревно, столб, дерево, те же ворота) и там найдешь мяч.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> надо ли использовать надергиванье строгачем в сторону МО, если у собаки и так рывок к мячу на максимальной скорости...реально земля летит "из под копыт"?


Не то чтобы обязательно,но желательно. Поясняю:этими подергиваниями делается связь-воздействие строгачем-возбуждение-повышение мотивации.
Т.е.-если Вы все правильно сделаете-то в будущем чем больше Вы будете сдерживать шнур(в пределах разумного,конечно),тем сильнее мотивация(а значит и скорость) у собаки. Помимо этого тут еще один важный момент есть-если шнур равномерно скользит по руке(воздействие строгача значит постоянное)-то собака:
а-не будет оборачиваться и показывать любые нежелательные в данный момент ответные действия на строгач
б- не будет знать когда будет(или не будет ) укладка. Потому,что если Вы к примеру будете хватать шнур в момент намерений положить собаку-то собака уже ч-з несколько занятий начнет Вас "читать" как открытую книгу.
И это немаловажный фактор. Собаки очень наблюдательны,как известно .




> Можно ли обойтись без "висилицы", если класть мяч всегда к какому-нибудь ориентиру: кусту, дереву, просто воткнутой палке?


 Класть нельзя-поимеете ориентировочную реакцию ввиде галсов туда-сюда,попытку найти предмет носом и т.д.   Собака в любом случае уже за несколько метров до МО ДОЛЖНА его увидеть.




> После укладки и поощрении "другим" мячем, не пытаются ли собаки сбегать еще и за МО...и как с этим бороться?


В моей практике такого не было. А бороться с этим очень легко-у Вас ведь собака будет на шнуре-поэтому,если она все же захочет ломануться еще и туда-Вы ей командуете "нет" и дергаете шнуром на себя,после чего играетесь тем МО,который она получила от Вас :Af: .




> Как я понимаю, в идеале - виселица используется всегда...предполагаем, что на расстоянии 100 метров собака ее не видит и бежит просто "в направлении"?


Вы очень правильно "прочувствовали" этот метод!!!
Так и есть,я забыл добавить,что расстояние должно быть достаточно большим,намного больше нормативного;). И собака со стартовой точки не должна ее видеть.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> А у меня всех трех собак с которыми занималась невозможно было уложить, даже если "убивать", ДО мяча, если мяч она уже увидела впереди. Кричи - не кричи, все равно добежит, схватит и только потом ляжет (может быть ).


На шнуре это не реально-скорей собака голову у меня оторвет,нежели до мяча добежит. Вопрос только крепости шнура и толщины перчаток,чтоб руки себе не обжечь :Af: .

----------


## Алена

> А у меня всех трех собак с которыми занималась невозможно было уложить, даже если "убивать", ДО мяча, если мяч она *уже увидела* впереди. Кричи - не кричи, все равно добежит, схватит и только потом ляжет (может быть ).


 Не знаю, как у кого, но у меня собака очень впечатлилась, когда она не легла, а мяча на виселице не оказалось (понятное дело, что я собралась делать укладку и мяч специально не повесила)  :Ag:

----------


## Берн

> Класть нельзя-поимеете ориентировочную реакцию ввиде галсов туда-сюда,попытку найти предмет носом и т.д.   Собака в любом случае уже за несколько метров до МО ДОЛЖНА его увидеть.
> .


 Вот за эту мысль - огромное преогромное спасибо...сама - не догадалась бы...именно моей собаке получается категорически нельзя класть..поскольку имееми ориентировочную от рождения и тенденцию при любом "стрессе" или непонятках - включать нос.
Дело за малым...как сделать переносную складную виселицу?

----------


## jarvenmaa

А я пока обхожусь без виселицы - ставлю килограммовый апорт вертикально и на него кладу мячик. Видно хорошо на большом расстоянии и все снаряжение для тренировки по карманам распихать можно. :Ah:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Дело за малым...как сделать переносную складную виселицу?


тут особо и голову не над чем ломать. Я обычно использую толстую проволоку,готорая загнута буквой "Г",и конец проволоки(куда мяч вешается) загинаю в сторону движения собаки. Так легче его сорвать  на лету.



В дальнейшем,когда уже не надо одной рукой держать собаку,а второй вешать МО-привязываю прищепку,чтоб ветром не сдуло.

рисунки взял с www.tempo.lv
там,кстати тоже один из вариантов высыла есть.в теме "практикум".

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> А я пока обхожусь без виселицы - ставлю килограммовый апорт вертикально и на него кладу мячик. Видно хорошо на большом расстоянии и все снаряжение для тренировки по карманам распихать можно.


я предпочитаю все же виселицу-когда МО на земле или подставке-собака начинает во второй половине бега притормаживать-ведь ей надо схватить МО.

----------


## Lynx

> А я пока обхожусь без виселицы - ставлю килограммовый апорт вертикально и на него кладу мячик.


Харьковчане тебя переплюнули - они ставят ведро перевернутое. И на него МО ложат. :Ag:

----------


## Берн

Еще вопрос...от "тупых"...правильно ли я поняла...что я на начальном этапе "сотворения" высыла никакими послушательными командами собаку сдерживать не должна? То есть положила на выдержку - повесила мячик - вернулась, сняла с выдержки и взяв за шлейкуили ошейник и стала "подтравливать" на МО...и в момент наивысшего подъема - команда и отпуск?

----------


## Andria

> Харьковчане тебя переплюнули - они ставят ведро перевернутое. И на него МО ложат.


Это кто у нас так делает?  :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

Андрия,
ну например Карина  :Ap: 
http://s60.radikal.ru/i168/0905/f6/29dded035776.jpg

Берн,
не знаю как кто, я сразу начинаю с элемента, который предшествует высылу. У меня это разворот спиной по направлению к высылу - потом поворот лицом - высыл. Ориентация на жест рукой, без придерживания за ошейник. Могу вообще во время занятий послушанием незаметно для собаки по ходу положить МО в нужное место (или это делает помощник), а потом после какого-то элемента послушания выйти на точку высыла, постоять спиной, развернуться высыл. Для начала МО лежит метрах в 3-х. Собаке (до этого полностью сосредеточенной на проводнике и МО не видящей) достаточто повернуть голову в сторону указанную мной жестом, чтобы увидеть (сразу же!) МО и побежать к нему. Расстояние увеличивается постепенно. Собака ориентируется на разворот спиной (значит будет высыл) и жест рукой в нужном направлении. Никогда не придерживала собаку для поднятия мотивации - мне кажется это ничего не дает. Само наличие МО - уже мотивация. И собака должна быть уверена, что там, куда показывает проводник, МО обязательно есть. А если собака знает, что он там есть, то дополнительно стимулирование наверное не нужно. Во всяком случае я пока не видела в нем надобности... А вот послушание ПЕРЕД собственно высылом важно. Если собака знает. что будет высыл (а на соревнованиях так и есть), то у многих наших проводников это видно по собаке: забегание вперед при движении рядом (10 шагов), верчение головой, рывки вперед (фальстарты на любое неоловкое движение проводника рукой) некорректное рядом и т.д.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Еще вопрос...от "тупых"...правильно ли я поняла...что я на начальном этапе "сотворения" высыла никакими послушательными командами собаку сдерживать не должна? То есть положила на выдержку - повесила мячик - вернулась, сняла с выдержки и взяв за шлейкуили ошейник и стала "подтравливать" на МО...и в момент наивысшего подъема - команда и отпуск?


все правильно поняли.
На начальном этапе Вам нужно следующие  вещи сделать:
-чтоб собака выучила "ритуал"-что сейчас будет именно  высыл. 
-чтоб собака четко уяснила что от нее требуется ,и делать это на максимальной мотивации
-чтоб она бежала  без оглядки на максимальной скорости одетой в строгач,чувствуя легкое сопротивление шнура

----------


## Andria

> Андрия,
> ну например Карина 
> http://s60.radikal.ru/i168/0905/f6/29dded035776.jpg


а нам не сказала, что у нее новый метод появился  :Ag:

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

> Класть нельзя-поимеете ориентировочную реакцию ввиде галсов туда-сюда,попытку найти предмет носом и т.д. Собака в любом случае уже за несколько метров до МО ДОЛЖНА его увидеть.


Такой вопрос. Кто-то сталкивался с тем, что собака начинает отслеживать, видеть мячик на виселице не за несколько метров, а метров скажем за 20? И соответственно на соревнованиях, когда ни висилицы, ни мячика собака не видит впереди, скорость начинает уменьшаться ещё до команды "лежать"? Ну и понятно основной вопрос - как этого избежать.

----------


## Nata

> Такой вопрос. Кто-то сталкивался с тем, что собака начинает отслеживать, видеть мячик на виселице не за несколько метров, а метров скажем за 20? И соответственно на соревнованиях, когда ни висилицы, ни мячика собака не видит впереди, скорость начинает уменьшаться ещё до команды "лежать"? Ну и понятно основной вопрос - как этого избежать.


мы с предыдущими собаками делали иногда спрятанного фигуранта в конце :Ap:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> мы с предыдущими собаками делали иногда спрятанного фигуранта в конце


А я со своим "чемпионом по высылу" начинал с рюкзака со снаряжением. Мячиков у нас тогда еще не было и попользоваться ими ему довелось только когда он уже бегал галопом больше ста метров. Зафиксированный личный рекорд - 104 шага галопом и не снижая темпа.
В основном наработали зимой на длинной прямой тропе меж сугробов. Предметы уменьшались в размерах до шапки, а потом и перчатки, которую на тропе за снегом уже не было видно, но он знал, что она всегда там есть и разворачиваться на меня при укладке стал только летом, когда предмет был убран вообще.
Но есть одно "но" - собака должна быть жуткой "мешочницей", помешаной с рождения на охране вещей.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Такой вопрос. Кто-то сталкивался с тем, что собака начинает отслеживать, видеть мячик на виселице не за несколько метров, а метров скажем за 20? И соответственно на соревнованиях, когда ни висилицы, ни мячика собака не видит впереди, скорость начинает уменьшаться ещё до команды "лежать"? Ну и понятно основной вопрос - как этого избежать.


Я с таким не сталкивался.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> мы с предыдущими собаками делали иногда спрятанного фигуранта в конце


а я когда-то практиковал следующее упражнение-в конце площадки (желательно сбоку,в метрах 10-15 от линии бега)прятался человек с мячом,и когда собака посылалась вперед-на наибольшей скорости он выбрасывал мяч свечой верх перед собакой-так,чтобы мяч упал   перед ней.Этот способ позволяет подкреплять наибольшую скорость бега и верить проводнику на слово-если мяча в конце не видишь-это не значит,что его не будет :Af: .
Тут ,главное,меткого "бросуна" найти,чтоб руки росли из нужного места :Ag: .

----------


## Nata

> а я когда-то практиковал следующее упражнение-в конце площадки прятался человек с мячом,и когда собака посылалась вперед-на наибольшей скорости он выбрасывал мяч свечой верх перед собакой-так,чтобы мяч упал в нескольких метрах перед носом.Этот способ позволяет подкреплять наибольшую скорость бега и верить проводнику на слово-если мяча в конце не видишь-это не значит,что его не будет.
> Тут ,главное,меткого "бросуна" найти,чтоб руки росли из нужного места.


представь себе каково удивление собаки не ожидавшей выскакивания фигуранта :Ag:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> www.tempo.lv
> там,кстати тоже один из вариантов высыла есть.в теме "практикум".


ой, а это мои рисуночки :Ap:  Я уж про них и забыл :Ag:  Еще катапулту можно применять. Я, когда надо было быстро сварганить высыл для какого-то выступления, ее собрал из чего было. За 4 занятия собака летела в нужном направлении как на пожар! Она еще тем хороша, что ее можно устанавливать где угодно и применяя ее можно научить собаку бегать в любом направлении, куда покажут, без применения ориентиров.
Надо фотки поискать, я их куда-то дел. Точно знаю, они должны быть у Татьяны Ч.
Спасибо!

----------


## Берн

Появился еще один мелкий вопрос...как научить собаку снимать мяч с "виселицы"? Вот не думала. что столкнусь с этой проблемой...с земли - на скаку, из руки - отрывает вместе с рукой...а с висилицы - не понимает...недоуменно так смотрит и аккуратненько снимает....меееедлено так....

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

К "виселице" надо приучить собаку. КАК именно, вроде тут уже писали...
Если коротко, надо вернуться назад ненадолго и начать почти сначала. В ситуации с катапультой все проще. Я бы все-таки рекомендовал ее...
Вот такой высыльчик, развеселенький :Ag:  такой, сделанный через катапульту. Сейчас ее уже нет. Перед соревнованиями запулим пару раз мячик с нее и это даст небольшое ускорение во второй половине дистанции. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z64A89oqJDk
Спасибо!

----------


## Sergey

Я все облизывался на эту Димину катапульту :Ag:  , тоже хотел по такому принципу, даже думал теннисную прикупить. От цен сразу по плохело  :Ap:  и громоздкое сооружение. Стал высыл делать на мячик из руки, на конце веревки большой узел, держится между пальцами как сигарета и практически без замаха снизу вылетает шагов на 60-70. Мяч летит над головой собаки, она знает где примерно он упадет и летит в эту примерную точку. Торможения перед мишенью никакого, скорость предельная. Перед падением мяч немного обгоняет собаку, подпрыгивает и она его хватает тоже особо не тормозя. Заодно получается как раз жест на высыл. Наткнулся случайно, но понравилось очень.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Стал высыл делать на мячик из руки, на конце веревки большой узел, держится между пальцами как сигарета и практически без замаха снизу вылетает шагов на 60-70. Мяч летит над головой собаки, она знает где примерно он упадет и летит в эту примерную точку


.  Я начинал тоже с этого, потом возникло несколько проблем-собака начинает следить за взмахом руки, боковым зрением контролирует полет мяча, если этого нет, то начинает тормозить и оглядываться,ждет появления мяча  в середине дистанции.Мне пришлось срочно менять методику, пока работает хорошо-проверял сегодня в незнакомом месте.Предыдущий способ помогает собаке мощно стартовать. проблемы начинаются на второй половине дистанции.

----------


## Sergey

> .  Я начинал тоже с этого, потом возникло несколько проблем-собака начинает следить за взмахом руки, боковым зрением контролирует полет мяча, если этого нет, то начинает тормозить и оглядываться,ждет появления мяча  в середине дистанции.Мне пришлось срочно менять методику, пока работает хорошо-проверял сегодня в незнакомом месте.Предыдущий способ помогает собаке мощно стартовать. проблемы начинаются на второй половине дистанции.


Да нет этих проблем, мож все индивидуально? На высыле сигнал комплексный - голосовая команда и жест. Я держу мяч в кулаке пока идем рядом, перед посылом выпускаю и кидаю. Да ее все равно не обманешь, все она знает. Мячик - это же МО , для обучения, раз 100 (условно) сбегает на мяч, потом разок и без мяча побежит, на рефлексе уже. Опять же, не может она контролировать полет мяча, он высоко над головой летит, может увидеть уже на излете перед падением, соответственно и скорость не теряет. Я же говорю, она только примерно знает расстояние, где может или должен упасть мяч. Было пару раз, мяч неудачно вылетал, веревка вырывалась раньше, чем надо, и ничего бежала. Но собака не нулевая была, училась на мишень впереди, а это именно для скорости.
зы. Новую методику в студию.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

1. Чем хороша катапульта:
- Нет никаких взмахов руками и т.п.
- Направление можно задавать любое.
- помощник, запускающий катапульту фактически изображает из себя судью и собака привыкает к присутствию на поле незнакомого человека уже во время тренинга.
- стимулирует собаку на ускорение в конце.
- малые габариты, дешевизна изготовления и простота конструкции.
НО. На самом деле простимулировать высыл лучше не столько механическими средствами, сколько психологическими. Для этого существует связка апорт-высыл. Точнее сначала это связка подзыв-гладкий апорт. Ща объясню :Ag: 
Все идет по порядку. На занятии отрабатывается подзыв. При подзыве собака получает мяч. Очень много раз. В один прекрасный момент, она его не получает. И мы с ней идем на гладкий апорт. Мяч в этот момент может быть виден для собаки ( в руке). И после гладкого апорта собака получает мяч. Ура! Что происходит? А происходит повыщение мотивации не только связанное с апортом, но и с подзывом. Короче, заканчивается эта вся кухня тем, что собаке перестает получать мяч и на прыжковом апорте. Но вот НА ВЫСЫЛЕ она получает его *всегда.* Кроме соревнований, конечно. Но и там надо изыскивать любую возможность СРАЗУ после выступления продублировать высыл с МО на том же поле, где и выступали.
Итак: в сложенном виде: http://i074.radikal.ru/0909/46/27c47292592f.jpg
Готовность №1: http://s53.radikal.ru/i141/0909/d8/80cfd9a9be28.jpg
Стрельнули:http://s45.radikal.ru/i108/0909/5a/41b72542a986.jpg
Длина лески у меня 10м, но можно и длиннее делать. С обратной стороны торчит здоровый толстый гвоздь, который мы втыкаем в землю, чтобы устройство не скакало при выстреле. За него же цепляется снизу резинка. Ручка от двери вращается (наверное это понятно). И при натяжении лески освобождает хреновину, на которой лежит мяч. Длина выстрела метров 5-6, потом мяч катится/скачет вперед, что также приводит в восторг собаку, которой очень хочется его догнать. Естественно никаких команд "лежать" в этой схеме не предусмотрено. Они потом прикладываются:)
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

> [ Длина выстрела метров 5-6, потом мяч катится/скачет вперед, что также приводит в восторг собаку, которой очень хочется его догнать. Естественно никаких команд "лежать" в этой схеме не предусмотрено. Они потом прикладываются:)
> Спасибо!


[/QUOTE]Дима,привет!Как дела с дрессировкой, соревнованиями?У нас в субботу соревнования.Катапульта понравилась, только нужен  второй человек, не всегда под рукой,второй момент- недалеко летит, собака будет ждать, если пауза затянется, может тормозить в ожидании мяча.Но по началу пройдет на ура!Тоже и с выбросом мяча!А в принципе-кому что пригодится, спасибо!

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

> Появился еще один мелкий вопрос...как научить собаку снимать мяч с "виселицы"? Вот не думала. что столкнусь с этой проблемой...с земли - на скаку, из руки - отрывает вместе с рукой...а с висилицы - не понимает...недоуменно так смотрит и аккуратненько снимает....меееедлено так....


Я с висилицой ни разу не учил, хотя вот собираюсь начать скоро. Но тут возникает 2 вопроса. 1 - насколько высоко горизонтальная перекладинка над собакой? Как я понимаю, она должна быть чуть выше собаки, чтобы та не опасалась на нее наскочить... И 2 - насколько близко мячик к вертикальному колышку, не задевает ли собака плечом если будет бежать прямо на высокой скорости и не останавливаясь. 
Это все чисто теория, просто сам сейчас активно продумываю все нюансы.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Серег, ну ты же видел наверное их уже... У Ирки Пугачевой есть. Высота - такая, чтобы собака снимала мяч чуть-чуть задирая голову. Мяч от колышка висит прибл. 30-35 см. Тут главное та загогулина, на которую вешается мяч. Она должна быть такой, чтобы мяч соскакивал легко, но и не падал сам по себе, т.е. не менее 2 но не более 4 см. Идеальный материал - стальной пруток 3 мм в диаметре. Обычно это из таких делают дуги для рыболовных люлек.
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

[/QUOTE]Дима,привет!Как дела с дрессировкой, соревнованиями?У нас в субботу соревнования.Катапульта понравилась, только нужен  второй человек, не всегда под рукой,второй момент- недалеко летит, собака будет ждать, если пауза затянется, может тормозить в ожидании мяча.Но по началу пройдет на ура!Тоже и с выбросом мяча!А в принципе-кому что пригодится, спасибо![/QUOTE]

Привет! С соревнованиями пока никак. Есть всякие проблемы. Как-нибудь расскажу в личке. 
Второй человек при подготовке к соревнованиям нужен по-любому. У нас сейчас с одной собакой обычно работает включая проводника 2 или 3 человека. Для того, чтобы не было паузы тренировались без собаки сначала. А недалеко летит... Так и не надо далеко. 4-5 метров - более чем... Мяч-то потом еще по инерции катится а собака за ним бежит. Выстрел делается при подходе/подбеге собаки к катапульте метра за 3-4. Катапульта ставится на второй трети дистанции до ворот. И потом постепенно сдвигается все ближе к воротам. В конце она ставится на линии штрафной, ну может на пару метров ближе к воротам. Главное - ее собака не видит. Тут главное - четкое взаимодействие. Надо точно знать - в какой момент стрельнуть.
Спасибо!

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

> Серег, ну ты же видел наверное их уже... 
> Высота - такая, чтобы собака снимала мяч чуть-чуть задирая голову. Мяч от колышка висит прибл. 30-35 см.


Я наверное не точно выразился   :Ab:  Это был не вопрос, а предположение почему у Берн собака может притормаживать.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Я наверное не точно выразился   Это был не вопрос, а предположение почему у Берн собака может притормаживать.


Серега, я тормоз :Ag:  сорри!
Я думаю, тут дело не в этом.  Если есть мотивация на мяч, то должна соба и с виселицы его нормально снимать. Тут скорее всего что-то просто не срослось в плане понимания процесса у собаки, а проводник не помог. В результате - обычные непонятки. У меня с виселицей тоже так было. Он сначала не врубился, но я ему ПОКАЗАЛ и ОБЪЯСНИЛ, что это классный такой новый прикол и все нормализовалось. Но потом я понял, что катапульта все-же лучше и от виселицы отказался. Она валяется где-то в гараже в углу :Af: 
спасибо!

----------


## Берн

> У меня с виселицей тоже так было. Он сначала не врубился, но я ему ПОКАЗАЛ и ОБЪЯСНИЛ, что это классный такой новый прикол и все нормализовалось.


 Вооот..именно это...необычная така штука видимо...в восприятии собаки...поэтому - тормозит...когда со всй дури врезается плечом в простое и понятное дерево - не тормозит....Я вот и хочу, используя чужой опыт, побыстрее объяснить ей...что это "новый прикол такой"....

----------


## Степанида

Как можно увеличить скорость собаки на высыле, если у нее не очень сильная мотивация на закладываемый предмет?

----------


## Tatjana

> Как можно увеличить скорость собаки на высыле, если у нее не очень сильная мотивация на закладываемый предмет?


Мне кажется, что надо сначала определиться с наилучшей мотивацией. Миска с кормом тоже не плохой вариант.

----------


## Tatjana

> Такой вопрос. Кто-то сталкивался с тем, что собака начинает отслеживать, видеть мячик на виселице не за несколько метров, а метров скажем за 20? И соответственно на соревнованиях, когда ни висилицы, ни мячика собака не видит впереди, скорость начинает уменьшаться ещё до команды "лежать"? Ну и понятно основной вопрос - как этого избежать.


Серёжа, вот пробежала глазами тему. До этого не заметила твоего вопроса. Конечно вопрос был задан давно, но лучше поздно, чем никогда. 
Надо у собаки выработать навык таким образом, что она знает в каком направлении должен быть мяч, но видеть его сможет только пробежав 2/3 дистанции. Когда до такого состояния дойдешь уже будет не важно, как далеко мяч. На соревнованиях надо пробежать всего-то 40 шагов, а мяч может быть и за кромкой стадиона. Главное, чтобы собака легла по команде. :Ad:

----------


## Степанида

> Мне кажется, что надо сначала определиться с наилучшей мотивацией. Миска с кормом тоже не плохой вариант.


Меняется только мотивация? Вся остальная процедура остается неизменной?

И еще вопос. Подзабыла, Вы при обучении на начальном этапе закладываете игрушку так, чтоб собака ее видела?

----------


## Tatjana

> Меняется только мотивация? Вся остальная процедура остается неизменной?
> 
> И еще вопос. Подзабыла, Вы при обучении на начальном этапе закладываете игрушку так, чтоб собака ее видела?


Надо смотреть по поведению собаки. Так сразу нельзя категорично сказать.
Да, на начальном этапе собака должна видеть игрушку, а на последующих знать, что она только в том месте. :Ab:

----------

